# Messed up order!!! Hedgie coming soon!



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

Help! I just ordered $75 worth of cage grids for a C and C cage from walmart, I checked out, entered my debit info and verified with visa card. But something happened to the page when it was loading. I did not get a confermation email either! I dont know if it went through or not... what should I do? I get my hedgie four days!! :shock: Should i buy a temporary sterilite bin for him? Should I search high and low for the grids at stores and buy them? What if my order comes? AHHHH! What would you do?     :?: :?: :!: :!:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Call them.
Even without confirmation codes and the such, they should STILL be able to search for your name, etc etc.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you check your bank account online and see if you got charged? Most debit charges show up pretty fast.


----------

